# ND Waterfowl Banding



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea where banding sites in Nodak are?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Normally on National Wildlife Refuges.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

EBAY. Just get it over with.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chase Lake.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Since banding is federal.....just check the refuges here.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

the professor said:


> EBAY. Just get it over with.


HAHAHA


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

J Clark Salyer is the only refuge that I am aware of that does it on a large scale. There may be some others though. My 2 bands shot in ND came from Agassiz NWR in NW Minnesota.


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

slough said:


> J Clark Salyer is the only refuge that I am aware of that does it on a large scale. There may be some others though. My 2 bands shot in ND came from Agassiz NWR in NW Minnesota.


They mostly band ducks in ND correct? What kind of species were the two bands?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Both Greenheads. I'm not aware of any goose banding done in ND, but again I've never really checked into it much - I just gave the information that I have heard. I think I've heard that they do a little banding at Long Lake (near Moffit, ND) but I'm not sure. I think DU might do a little banding at their ranch north of Wing but again not sure. J Clark is the one I am sure of. I saw one of the refuge managers talk about it once, said they have school groups come and camp and help with the banding for a day or two. I helped one morning at Agassiz when I was in college a few years ago and it was pretty fun - they banded almost exclusively mallards, but also some pintails and a few black ducks. I can't remember if we did teal. They spread corn all over a gravel road that went through the refuge and then they'd shoot a net over the ducks and then everyone ran up and rounded up the ducks and banded them.


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

slough said:


> Both Greenheads. I'm not aware of any goose banding done in ND, but again I've never really checked into it much - I just gave the information that I have heard. I think I've heard that they do a little banding at Long Lake (near Moffit, ND) but I'm not sure. I think DU might do a little banding at their ranch north of Wing but again not sure. J Clark is the one I am sure of. I saw one of the refuge managers talk about it once, said they have school groups come and camp and help with the banding for a day or two. I helped one morning at Agassiz when I was in college a few years ago and it was pretty fun - they banded almost exclusively mallards, but also some pintails and a few black ducks. I can't remember if we did teal. They spread corn all over a gravel road that went through the refuge and then they'd shoot a net over the ducks and then everyone ran up and rounded up the ducks and banded them.


Ya, I talked to the waterfowl people at NDGF and they said they wont allow people to band exept for them, because I've heard its really fun so I wanted to join in.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I used to take my kids to Audobon and they would let the kids band the geese there. They helped and showed how to sex the geese and let them/show them how to properly affix a bad...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I lived in Bottineau for 30 years.As a teacher.....we took kids out to Salyer to help with the banding.They have 3 banding sites on the refuge.The refuge manager lived next door to me.Hunting close to the site always brought some bands.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

huntingmaniac said:


> slough said:
> 
> 
> > Both Greenheads. I'm not aware of any goose banding done in ND, but again I've never really checked into it much - I just gave the information that I have heard. I think I've heard that they do a little banding at Long Lake (near Moffit, ND) but I'm not sure. I think DU might do a little banding at their ranch north of Wing but again not sure. J Clark is the one I am sure of. I saw one of the refuge managers talk about it once, said they have school groups come and camp and help with the banding for a day or two. I helped one morning at Agassiz when I was in college a few years ago and it was pretty fun - they banded almost exclusively mallards, but also some pintails and a few black ducks. I can't remember if we did teal. They spread corn all over a gravel road that went through the refuge and then they'd shoot a net over the ducks and then everyone ran up and rounded up the ducks and banded them.
> ...


I'm not certain here, but I don't know if Game and Fish has much to do with duck banding. It's mostly the USFWS if I am thinking correctly (I think the band certificates come from the USGS actually). I'd call the refuge if you are interested in helping with banding.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

slough said:


> huntingmaniac said:
> 
> 
> > slough said:
> ...


I've banded a couple thousand geese in MN (job)...helped a bit on Agassiz when going to Crookston for college. USFWS is who banded the geese for (we were subcontracted out for the banding) but dealt with local MNDNR while actually banding. But we never banded on Refuges we banded golf courses local lakes and private property as part of protocol for dispersing the bands. Just contacting refuges or USFWS would be your best bet...We were allowed to have volunteers band with us so I know it has nothing to do with regulations set by the USFWS. But when we did our trapping and removal of geese volunteers wren't allowed for liability issues.


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

They do banding all across North Dakota. It has been cut back I believe the last couple of years but the sites were everywhere across the state. Some sites change from year to year. The USFWS, NDGF and DU were all part of the banding program that hired crews to band steadly for 1 1/2 months in the state as well as other states and providences. I have been a crew member, crew leader and volunteer at some of the sites and it is a lot of fun but a lot of long days as you dont get a day off on some locations, but it was all worth it. Also all the information (doesnt matter who does it) goes into a database at the USGS headquaters.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

quick facts. See http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/BBL/


----------

